# Sail from Hawaii to Seattle?



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I'm interested in a boat in Honolulu, if I buy it I have to get it back to Seattle. Any advice from those who have made this uphill trip would be appreciated. The boat is well equipped and designed for blue water(Brewer 40 PH) but I have never done a blue water trip like this, always wanted to though (kind of had the other direction in mind). Winter season is out as far as I am concerned, any other times of the year to avoid? What course do you run, rhumb line or great circle? Haven't gone over to look at the boat yet so this might be pre-mature, but it's an interesting question and I would like to know anyway. Thanks, John


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Get hold of a copy of the "Pacific Crossing Guide" by Pocock.

I've never made that Hawaii-Seattle trip so I am no direct help to you but I picked up a copy of the guide last week and it is full of useful information for all things Pacific. Highly Recommended. (I got my copy from a remainder bin (1st Edition), there is now a new revised edition available.) 

Even if you don't make the trip the Guide is a great read if you want to go to sleep dreaming of Pacific Isles.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestion tdw, that looks like a great first step for planning purposes. And like you said, a good read even if the trip never happens. I'm going to order it online today, thanks again. John


----------

